

The Thrush (raganwald) - bdfh42
http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/tree/master/2008-10-30/thrush.markdown

======
pgebhard
I love his innovative use of github. It's clever, and it works surprisingly
well!

~~~
raganwald
[http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/tree/master/2008-10-3...](http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/tree/master/2008-10-30/why_im_using_git.markdown)

